

Show HN: Former relief worker, now building software for humanitarian relief - bedatadriven
http://about.activityinfo.org

======
bedatadriven
Have explored several models for paying for this project, and settled in the
end (so far) on treating it like a product, even if it's Open Source. Would be
interested in feedback from HN SaaS gurus on the marketing website and
generally the presentation of the software.

